# أليس الخنزير محرما في العهد القديم



## mes2 (9 فبراير 2011)

*أليس الخنزير محرما في العهد القديم الذي هو شطر كتابكم المقدس: *
{ لا تأكل رجسا ما؛ هذه البهائم التي تأكلونها ... والخنزير لأنه يشق الظلف، لكنه لا يجتر، فهو نجس لكم، فمن لحمها لا تأكلوا، وجثثها لا تلمسوا } [ سفر التثنية 14/3-8 ونحوه في سفر اللاويين 11/1-8 ] . 
وتحريم الخنزير على اليهود لا يحتاج إلى أن ننقل دليلا عليه، فإن كنت في شك، فاسأل القوم يخبروك لكن الذي نظن أننا نحتاج إلى تنبيهك عليه هو بعض ما جاء في كتابكم المقدس أيضا، لكن في عهده الجديد الذي يقول لكم إن أحكام التوراة ثابتة في حقكم، لا يمكن أن تتغير؛ أليس فيها أن المسيح قال: 
{ لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس، أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض، بل لأكمل؛ فإني الحقَّ أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف أو نقطة واحدة من النامو ، حتى يكون الكل } [ متى 5/17-18 ] 
ومع أننا لا نحتاج مع هذا النص إلى أن نبحث عن حكم آخر للخنزير في العهد الجديد، فإننا نزيدك هنا نصا آخر قاطعا في نجاسة الخنزير وخبثه: { وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى . فطلب إليه كلُّ الشياطين قائلين: أرسلنا إلى الخنازير لندخل فيها. فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت، فخرجت الأرواح النجسة، ودخلت في الخنازير } [ إنجيل مرقس 5/11-13 ] وانظر نصوصا أخرى في استقذار الخنازير، واحتقار من يقوم برعيها [ متى 67 ، رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2/22لوقا 15/11-15 ] 
فلعلك تقول هذا نسخ، فقد قال بطرس، أو قال بولس ؟!! 
وهكذا يبدل كلام الله، وتنسخ التوراة، وينسخ كلام المسيح الذي أكد لكم أنه ثابت ثبوت السماء والأرض، يبدل كل هذا وينسخ بكلام بولس أو بطرس ؟! 
فلنفرض أنه صادق، وأن تحريمه قد نسخ حقيقة، فما تنكرون أن يكون حراما في الإسلام كما كان عندكم أول مرة ؟! 
فأذا لما تأكلونه وهو قد حرم أول مرة؟
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 فبراير 2011)

رد للاخت الفاضلة امة فى هذا الموضوع



> سؤال حلو.
> كلنا نعرف ان العهد القديم كان عهد الشريعة من أجل تهذيب الإنسان وتحضيره الى ما هو أرفع. كما أن الشريعة كانت رموزا حسية لما سيعلمه السيد المسيح من الأمور الروحية. مثلا قسمت الشريعة الحيوانات الى محللة ومحرمة لكي توصل رسالة الى ألإنسان. يمكن أن تدخلوا الى تفسير سفر اللاويين الأصحاح 11 للمزيد من التفاصيل، واليكم الرابط:
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentari...s/Leviticus/11
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 فبراير 2011)

لأن ما تم تحريمه من أكل في العهد القديم
كان مجرّد رمز لأشياء معينة
الرموز قد تحققت في شخص المسيح
و بالتالي خنزير أو غير خنزير لا يعني أي شئ


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*الخنازير كانت محرمه علي اليهود و كمان الارانب و الجمال و الكائنات البحريه عدا السمك*​ 
*الشريعه التقيله جدا دي باعتراف اليهود نفسهم كانت نوع من الخضوع و تسديد الديون لربنا بعدما خرجهم من سيناء *​

*يعني واحد عملك خدمه ردهاله بقي ...فما بالك بتحرير اليهود من ارض العبوديه*​ 
*و دي شريعه ملزمه لليهود فقط لان ربنا اخد العهد عليهم في جبل سيناء و اداهم الاوامر دي لحد ما المسيح المنتظر ما يجي و يكون هو خلاصهم من الاوامر دي...و من ثقل الناموس*​ 
*حل مشكله تحريم الخنزير و تحليله في العهد الجديد ليها حل في النص دا*​ 
*5 وَلَكِنْ قَامَ أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدْ آمَنُوا مِنْ مَذْهَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا: **«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُخْتَنُوا وَيُوصَوْا بِأَنْ يَحْفَظُوا نَامُوسَ مُوسَى». *
*6 فَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ لِيَنْظُرُوا فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ. *
*7 فَبَعْدَ مَا حَصَلَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنْذُ أَيَّامٍ قَدِيمَةٍ اخْتَارَ اللهُ بَيْنَنَا أَنَّهُ بِفَمِي يَسْمَعُ الْأُمَمُ كَلِمَةَ الإِنْجِيلِ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ. *
*8 وَاللَّهُ الْعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبَ شَهِدَ لَهُمْ مُعْطِياً لَهُمُ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضاً. *
*9 وَلَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ إِذْ طَهَّرَ بِالإِيمَانِ قُلُوبَهُمْ. *
*10 فَالآنَ لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ التَّلاَمِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلاَ نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟ *
*11 **لَكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ أَيْضاً». *
*12 فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ. *
*13 وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا قَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ اسْمَعُونِي. *
*14 سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الْأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْباً عَلَى اسْمِهِ. *
*15 وَهَذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: *
*16 سَأَرْجِعُ بَعْدَ هَذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَبْنِي أَيْضاً رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً *
*17 لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الرَّبَّ وَجَمِيعُ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هَذَا كُلَّهُ. *
*18 مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ. *
*19 **لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَرَى أَنْ لاَ يُثَقَّلَ عَلَى الرَّاجِعِينَ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ *
*20 بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ. *
*21 لأَنَّ مُوسَى مُنْذُ أَجْيَالٍ قَدِيمَةٍ لَهُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ مَنْ يَكْرِزُ بِهِ إِذْ يُقْرَأُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ». *​ 

*يعني باختصار نير تحريم الخنزير و الارنب و الجمل و الجمبري و طبخ الجدي بلبن امه و كدا دي قيود و نير حطها ربنا في عنق بني اسرائيل بس لما جيه يخرجهم من مصر ارض العبوديه و هعد ليهم هما ملزم ليهم هما يفرقهم عن الامم الاخري الغير ملزمه من قبل الله بالعهد دا*​ 
*دايما اليهود الreformers بالذات بيقولوا انه فيه وصايا نوح السبع لكل الارض ووصايا موسي لبني العهد فقط *​ 
*ووصايا موسي منها الاكل اول حاجه*​ 
*يعني امم الارض كلها ربنا لم يلزمها بتحريم الخنزير و لا الارنب و اي شئ*​ 
*العهد كان لمن خرج مع موسي من سيناء اي اليهود بني اسرائيل*​ 
*الي ان ياتي اليوم يوم الرب و يحمل فيه خطايا العالم و يصالح العالم بدمه و يصالح اليهودي علي الاممي*​ 
*ساعتها بقي ما نفع الناموس؟؟؟؟*​ 
*تاني حاجه انه الرسل قالوها حكمه في مجمعهم*​ 
*اري الا يثقل علي الراجعين الي الله من الامم*​ 
*يعني الامم مش ملزمين زي يهود اليومين دول بالظبط ما بيقولوا فيه الامم دول واجبهم وصايا نوح السبع و اليهود عهد سيناء(مع اختلافي علي انكار اليهود الحاليين للمسيح بالطبع).*​ 
*بقولك علي فكره و بقول لاي مسلم*​ 
*اقروا المواقع اليهوديه و هي موجوده كتير عالنت هتفرق معاكم جدا جدا في فهم حاجات كتيره في المسيحيه قبل اليهوديه*​ 
*سلام الرب معاك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2011)

mes2 قال:


> *أليس الخنزير محرما في العهد القديم الذي هو شطر كتابكم المقدس: *
> { لا تأكل رجسا ما؛ هذه البهائم التي تأكلونها ... والخنزير لأنه يشق الظلف، لكنه لا يجتر، فهو نجس لكم، فمن لحمها لا تأكلوا، وجثثها لا تلمسوا } [ سفر التثنية 14/3-8 ونحوه في سفر اللاويين 11/1-8 ] .
> وتحريم الخنزير على اليهود لا يحتاج إلى أن ننقل دليلا عليه، فإن كنت في شك، فاسأل القوم يخبروك لكن الذي نظن أننا نحتاج إلى تنبيهك عليه هو بعض ما جاء في كتابكم المقدس أيضا، لكن في عهده الجديد الذي يقول لكم إن أحكام التوراة ثابتة في حقكم، لا يمكن أن تتغير؛ أليس فيها أن المسيح قال:
> { لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس، أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض، بل لأكمل؛ فإني الحقَّ أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف أو نقطة واحدة من النامو ، حتى يكون الكل } [ متى 5/17-18 ]
> ...





*لان الكوشير اي قواعد الاكل اليهودي اتحرمت مره واحده وحيده بس علي اليهود لظروف شرحتهالك و اوردت لك نص بيها و ادخل علي مواقع اليهودي اقري لان الي عايز يفهم بيموت نفسه في البحث عشان يفهم*​ 
*سؤالي بقي*​ 
*لو ربنا حرم الخنزير ثم لما جاء المسيح و عمل المصالحه و كله بقي طاهر*​ 
*ليه ربنا يرجع في كلامه و يحرمه تاني*​ 
*و ليه ما يحرمش ما كان محرم اول مره زي الارنب و الجمل و غيره*

*و بعدين انت اوردت نص تحريم الخنزير...طب نص الارنب فين؟؟؟؟اشمعنا دا حلال في الاسلام طالما انتوا محافظين علي ناموس اليهود و غيورين عليه كدا؟*​ 
*ليه؟؟؟*​ 
*فكر ارجوك و لو مره*​ 
*سلام*​​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2011)

> *10 فَجَاعَ كَثِيراً وَاشْتَهَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يُهَيِّئُونَ لَهُ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْبَةٌ*
> *11 فَرَأَى السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً وَإِنَاءً نَازِلاً عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ مُلاَءَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ مَرْبُوطَةٍ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافٍ وَمُدَلاَّةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*
> *12 وَكَانَ فِيهَا كُلُّ دَوَابِّ الأَرْضِ وَالْوُحُوشِ وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ.*
> *13 وَصَارَ إِلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ: «قُمْ يَا بُطْرُسُ اذْبَحْ وَكُلْ».*
> ...


 
*الرؤيا الي رأها بطرس دي كانت بخصوص ان كل الاشياء طاهرة*​ 
*الامم كان اليهود بيقولوا عليهم انجاس ولا يخالطوهم *​ 
*و معظم الاكل كان متحرم علي اليهود*​ 
*قام الرب وري الرؤيا دي لبطرس*​ 
*ملايه فيها الخنزير و الارنب و كل الحيوانات*​ 
*و قاله اذبح و كل قاله يا رب انا لم اكل شئ نجس قط (يعني مش علي قواعد الكوشير او الحلال اليهودي يعني)*​ 
*قاله ما طهره الله لا تنجسه انت....*​ 
*فما طهره الله لا تنجسوه انتم كمان...*​ 
*(نبي) من الاممين جاي يفرض الناموس تاني و فارضه ناقص نسخه لايت...*​ 
*ارجو التفكير التفكير التفكير....*​ 
*سلام الرب*​


----------



## أَمَة (9 فبراير 2011)

يرجى من العضو *mes2 قراءة الردود المفيدة التي تفضل بها الإخوة الأعضاء المباركون,  و **الإطلاع على روابط المواضيع السابقة حول تحريم لحم الخنزير :*

*لماذا حرم الله اكل لحم الخنزير* 
*لحم الخنزير فى المسيحية* 
 *لماذا لم يحرم لحم الخنزير* 
*لحم الخنزير* 
*لماذا يأكل >>> لحم الخنزير على الرغم من.....؟* 
*سؤال عن لحم الخنزير وتحريمة* 


*يغلق للتكرار*​


----------

